# Seattle Bike Swap



## catfish (Jan 3, 2012)

When is the Seattle bike swap? I think I'm going to try and make it this year.


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Since you asked....*






*We have a number of spaces already sold and more available, I'll have more information on the event along with a link to our website for purchasing vendor spaces up shortly*.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 3, 2012)

Uggh! I got my hopes up... I'll be in the neighborhood until Mar. 4th.


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 3, 2012)

If you have a chance to schedule a visit in the future, remember, the Swap is always held on the last Sunday in March...Unless it collides with Easter!

And, while you are in the area let me know and I can get you around to see some bike collections.


----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Phil. Looking forward to it.  Catfish




RMS37 said:


> *Since you asked....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 3, 2012)

I wont see you guys this year but next year maybe, I hope to make a few other swaps possibly the spokane, portand iron ranch, and Im hoping finally the memory lane


----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2012)

Memory Lane is worth the trip. But get there on Wednesday. I know it's listed as a Friday and Saturday. But a lot of people show up Tuesday night. And must people are set up till Saturday after noon. And than everyone drives to Ann Arbor for the Sunday show and swap. You don't want to miss that either. If you are going to make the trip. Plan on staying for four or five days. 

  Catfish 



militarymonark said:


> I wont see you guys this year but next year maybe, I hope to make a few other swaps possibly the spokane, portand iron ranch, and Im hoping finally the memory lane


----------



## Vintagebikenut (Jan 27, 2012)

Spoke to Ron on wednesday sounds like the swap is going to be great got my plane ticket booked. Hey catfish hope you can make it I allways see you bumping around the CABE maybe we can convince Ron to sell us some goods pennies on the dollar (Did I say that out loud?). Just kidding Ron! About the field trip in the area if there is any room left in the trunk I would like to tag along or follow you in my sporty $19.99 thrifty rental car / rally car/ curb jumper aw you know what I mean.


----------

